# Can weight loss cause headaches and nausea from released toxins?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I have been following your Burn The Fat system with good results. I am losing body fat and maintaining my current lean mass. I’ve noticed that during my calorie deficit phase I sometimes suffer from light headedness and nausea out of the blue for no particular reason but not during my maintenance phase. I was [...]

*Read More...*


----------

